# help please new sentra owner



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I just bought a 1994 Sentra XE and I want to do a lot to it. Can anyone help me find out where to buy new engine,CAI, Exhaust, or anything.i appreciate any and all info you could provide. thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

damen_78 said:


> *I just bought a 1994 Sentra XE and I want to do a lot to it. Can anyone help me find out where to buy new engine,CAI, Exhaust, or anything.i appreciate any and all info you could provide. thanks *


You should start by reading the http://www.sentra.net technical section.... and the start reading the back issues of http://www.nissanperformancemag.com pleanty of info to get you started and more...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Ill sum it up.....*

You want to do a lot? here you go.....
Hotshot (headers, the best!)
Hotshot, Place racing (Cold Air Intakes)
Stillen, JWT (POP charger intakes)
Random Technology (free flow stainless steel cat converter)
Greddy, Stromung (cat back exhausts, stick with 2.0 piping for us)
Unorthodox Racing (Underdrive crank pulley)
JWT (camshafts)
JWT (ECU tuning)
Nissan Motorsports also makes a racing radiator for our cars too.
By the way NISMO is coming to the states I believe next month so be on the lookout for them to!......(my suggestion...read read and read some more! do your research and stick with the reputable companies that have been around for a while and know about Nissans. Dont cut corners....you may pay a little more but you get to play a lot harder!.....Hope this helps! Peace out and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

thank you for your help i got alot of research to do. this is my first time with nissans i just sold my 200 civic si after i tricked it out pretty good so i got money to burn. 


what about engine swaps? what is the best nissan engine to buy that will squeeze into my little sentra?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

and also what about Nippon motors what are they about>?

i have messed with greddy, apex-i, stillon, dc sports, AEM,and some others with my civic but it seems that the sentra is harder to find shit for.


please let me know
thanks

damen


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Ok dude here ya go....*

Ok here on planet Nissan....the three engines Most feared by the Honda camp are the SR20DE which came in the 91-94 Sentra SE-R, the 200SX SE-R, and the Infiniti G20, the SR20DET (turbo) that comes in the Nissan Silvia (here in the states the 240SX) and the SR20DET (with the intercooler on top)that came in the Nissan Pulsar GTi-R hatchback in japan. Now the regular US Spec SR20DE seems like it is almost automatically meant for turbo charging as it really likes and has proven to take nicely to boost. The SR20DET (turbo) has a T-25 turbo right from the factory, rated at approx 205 HP, it itself is a pretty stout motor itself as well as well as the GTi-Rs motor too. My suggestion as this is for all my fellow Sentra Brothers that have a GA16DE and love it but would still love to have something even better than an SE-R as well, buy yourself a used 91-94 Sentra GA16DE (keep your other GA16DE baby still! as you probably are dusting hondas with here already, and find a SR20DET and drop it in. Think about it....Ive seen nice good condition 91-94 Sentra GA16DEs running for as less as 1,500 bucks! We are not millionaries but thats not bad! Where the money will really be put in is the engine, Ive seen SR20DETs running between 1,700- to about 3,000 again thats not bad for a low mileage JDM spec motor that can dust hondas straight from the factory. Might need some work, but believe me that bad boy does drop right into to 91-94 Sentra chassis! Guess what when you yank that other GA16DE out of the Sentra you buy, sell it and use that money to buy the SR20DET monster, or for anything you might need for it.......that way it wont be costing you an arm and a leg.
Ill even show you where to start...infinitemotorsports.net
Sorry for the long post but you wanted info? Education comes first.......Peace!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

one thing you should know, when swapping an sr20 into a ga16 car, you have to swap everything in the front end. EVERYTHING. the best way to not spend 5g's is to find a wrecked se-r, and do a front clip swap. that way, you have EVERYTHING that is needed and you don't have to buy individual parts. this is what i'm doing and i think it saves money and time. and if you do go turbo, this will work as well, since they're both sr20 motors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

you guys are great!! I appreciate any and all help and info i can get. thank you i am going to go to infintimotorsports .com now peace out and i will post pics of the progress as i got you all will hear from me more often. lataz

greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

hey sentra GTR-1, thank you that sit is exactly what i was looking for i found the sr20DET for 1800$$ and if i am reading it right sounds like it already comes with everything i need to do it right, then i will be out and about eatin sum civics(even though i used to own one) there are just too many out there and i want somethin different and challenging thanks again i should have my motor in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!

lataz
greg


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Awesome!*

Awesome dude!......thats so cool to hear!....Yeah I could have sworn I saw the SR20DET for like 1,799 at infinitemotorsports.net you bet thats where im going to get my SR20DET monster! Glad to be of help. Take it easy! (For every SR20DET Sentra born, 5 Civics and 5 Integras must fall) (I dont make the rules, just here to clean up the mess) Peace Out!


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

so then youve already ordered your det engine to swap into your sentra xe? oh man, i really do hope youre ready to change everything in your front end. like lex said, it really is EVERYTHING that needs swapped.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Just a note so that you're clear on one thing... the SR20DET that comes from the Silvia (240sx in the US) is Rear Wheel Drive. So it's not a consideration for our cars.

There are actually more engine choices than what has been outlined.

If you're interested in doing a lower budget swap, I'd look at going with an SR20DE (again, from the Sentra/200SX SE-R's). You can find plenty of information on what bolt-ons work. Basically you can get to about 150-160whp without having to replace the internals (other than cams). Also, as the SR20 series motor is a turbo motor, it's very easy to turbo... it's closed deck design is NICE. You won't find the same problems you had with the B-series honda motor... no open deck. SR20DE's respond very nicely to FI. The rods and crank are amazing for a stock NA motor.

If you want to stay all motor but are looking for something with more potential than what an SR20DE can provide... look no further than Nissan's VE series engines. Think of them as Nissan's answer to Honda's VTEC. There are 2 basic choices for us. 

The SR16VE which puts out a rated 173hp @ 7800rpm / 119lb torque @ 7200rpm, and 

The SR20VE motor which puts out a rated 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm at the crank.

A few owners of the SR20VE are approaching the 200 wheel hp range with only the typical bolt ons and cams.

There are also three other motors in the SR-VE series that are of interest, but unfortunatly are not really an option right now.

The SR16VE N1 - 197hp @ 7800rpm / 134lb torque @ 7600rpm
(Nissan's Answer to Honda's Civic Type R motor). Good luck finding one... 

The SR20VE - 204hp 6 speed Manual 2001-Present. Again, good luck finding one right now... they'll start to come over eventually.

and

The SR20VET - 276hp @ 6400rpm / 228lb torque @ 3200rpm
This comes from an AWD sport utility... Why? Who the heck knows. Nissan can be stupid at times. I've never heard of anyone adapting one of these for a FWD car... and for the money that you'd spend doing it, you could of made a lot more power out of one of the other choices.

For our cars, there are actually two DET motors... the SR20DET from the Bluebird and the SR20DET from the GTiR. I don't know all the differences off hand... so you'll have to research that yourself. I can say the GTiR is the more tricked out motor... but also the more expensive one.


Hope that helps... if your interested in more information about the VE series motor, a good place to check out is www.sr20deforum.com


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

actually, for our cars, there are _three_ det motors. available for swap are: the bluebird, the gti-r, and the avenir. the bluebird puts out the least amount of power(205), but is easiest to find, and pretty much everything on it can be swapped with usdm parts in case you screw something up. the gti-r puts out around 227hp, has 4 throttle bodies and a mess of other goodies. it can handle 400+hp, but if anything goes wrong with it at all, you will most likely need to order parts from japan. the third motor, the avenir, also puts out around 227hp, but, like the bluebird, most of the parts are interchangeable with usdm parts. seriously though, look into this a whole lot more than you already have before deciding to go through with it, otherwise, youll just be experiencing a shitload of difficulties, and no one is going to feel like answering your question, as theyve all been asked millions of times before.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the correction... I didn't know there was a 3rd DET option.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The Avenir also doesn't come with an intercooler and piping. It's about the same price as a Bluebord but is a newer production year engine and has an improved manifold. I think you can get Avenir's as new as '98, (blacktop VC). This is the engine I plan to go with in my SE-R. Damen_78, for $1800 you got everything to swap into a GA16DE powered car? That seems hard to believe. Where did you find the engine? I'd hate for you to find out that the tranny and driveshafts will end up in the garbage because they won't work for your car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

yes Thanks to sentra GT-R i found it all at infinitymotorsports.net they said everything comes with it, but i did not order it yet i decided to wait a couple of weeks and do some more reasearch i dont want to rush through this i want to be as complete and meticulous as possible. i appreciate all the help and advice that you guys have given me and i am going to research this some more.


if there is anymore advice any of you have please post it i am still learning these nissans


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok guys listen here is exactly what i am looking for:

i am looking for an engine that swaps into my car easily.
i want an engine that parts will be fairly easy to get ahold of.
i want an engine that has a turbo or can bolt one on with little trouble.
and i would love to get a package deal, everything i need to do it.i dont want to have to picking and peicing parts together.


which nissan that i can find here in the states, will have the best or closestmatch to what i am looking for? 


the SR20DE series are all these motors turbo?
The avenir? where can i find it and how easily does it fit in my sentra?
and the SR20DET is clearly not an option then if i have to convert it to RWD
The SR20VE really sounds appealing.! where can i find it? and how easy does it squeeze into my sentra?

Right now my goal is to get about 190-200 hp to the wheels with a new engine,and basic bolt ons and turbo if possible (Header,exhaust,cams)
Like i said i really appreciate your help in this guys.

Greg


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You sound confused. If I were you I'd do like Mr. Young recommended and go over to www.SE-R.net www.Sentra.net and read all the back issues of the magazine at www.nissanperformancemag.com Also read old posts over at www.sr20deforum.com use the search button to input topics you want to know about ant it'll pull up tons of old threads, and if you know what's good for you, read for a long time, weeks, before you even think of asking a question over there. That'll be a start. Now some info that'll save you some time. As far as SR20DE's go, there are really two types, USDM (United States Domestic Market) and JDM (Japanese Domestic Market) They are essentially the same engine, parts are interchangeable and what not, however the JDM's are built to tighter psecs, more stringent quality control. Both engines cost around $450 with low miles on them, around 30K. RWD SR20DE's are a different engine altogether from what I understand so just forget about those. No SR20DE's come with Turbos, otherwise they'd be called SR20DET's, or DET's for short. There are several types of SR20DET's, however, the only ones you want to be looking at are the infamous Bluebird (called BB for short) DET, and the Avenir. The BB engine comes with a T25 turbo and manifold, a Top Mount Intercooler (commonly referred to as a TMIC) and intercooler piping. These typically can be identified by their red valve cover. They cost anywhere from $1400-$1700. Sometimes they come with a transmission and axles, all of which will not work for your car. I don't recall the Hp of this engine but I think it's around 205. Now, there are the Avenir's, These can be had in red, silver and black valve covers. The red being the oldest in chronological production, the silver being the middle and the black being the newest. These all should come with similar mileage, typically around 30K. They come with a T25 turbo and an improved manifold over the BB, and put down 227hp at the crank. These do not come with an intercooler or IC piping. Again, the parts on all these DET's, BB or Avneir, have interchangeable parts with the other SR20DE's. Since all these SR20's are similar enough, they will bolt right in without major hangups. Now the beast is the Pulsar GTI-R motor, referred to simply as GTI-R. This motor also puts down around 227hp if I'm not mistaken but I believe it comes with a T28. I have no idea if it comes with an intercooler and piping or not. It shares little to no parts with the other SR20DE's, therefore parts are not as easy to come by. The GTI-R however, can be built to put down more HP than the other SR20DE's but is not a engine swap for the novice or even the amateur, and will not bolt right in. Your transmission from your GA16DE will not work with any of these engines, therefore, neither will your axles, and your ECU and engine harness will not run them either. You need the transmission and drive axles from an SR20DE powered FWD car as well as an ECU to have reprogrammed to run a turbo and the harness from a SR20DET. Most places are not going to sell you this whole thing prepackaged. They might be able to sell you all the parts, but they're not going to have a "Swap package" where everything you need is going to be there. You also need the power steering pump and lines from an SR20DE and if the water pump isn't on the DET you'll need an SR20DE water pump as well. You'll also need motor mounts for the SR20DE, likely just buy new ones. I'm not sure if the alternator or A/C compressor are different across the two engines or not. So you might need those. I've been researching a swap for over 9 months now and I decided to just buy a classic SE-R and save myself the hassle and the money. So I did, but that's me. The point is that I know just enough at this point that I might be able to do a swap without any real hangups. The places that are reknown for selling SR20DE's and DET's are www.soshinusa.com and www.jgycustoms.com Jason at JGY has done the swaps several times so if you're anywhere near him, just have him do it, it's worth the money and the drive. He can get you all the parts you need but he's not going to do your homework for you, so you need to figure out every part you need and when you're ready to cut a check to him, give him a call and let him know what you need, or like I said, have him do the swap for you. Now go read and quit asking questions, you've got a lot of research you need to do before you can even think about spending any money, at least if you're smart about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Well Again I thank you all for all the help! but isn't this what a forum is for to ask questions? I mean really i dont mean any disrespect to anyone but I have been a member of ClubSI.com for years and have never been told to stop asking questions. I know you all have the best intentions when helping me.

Listen guys, I may be a newbie to nissans, but am not a newbie to engines and performance mods. I am just asking specifics about nissan. I know what JDM and USDM stand for remember i had a 2000 civic SI. i am really sorry if i annoyed any of you by asking questions, i thought this was like clubSI where it is ok to ask questions. but I do apologize for asking so many. I am really being sincere on this so please dont be offended. You have all really helped me tremendously. And I will not ask so many questions in the future. I do realize that you guys have probably been asked these same questions time and time again.

Thanks for everything

Greg


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

wow, those VE motors sound perfect for the numbers i want to get. why havn't there been more talk about them over the DET? to me NAs get more respect, no extra steriod gadgets for me.

were can i find more information on the SR16VE and SR20VE?

damen_78
i know what you mean, a short time ago i felt the same way. but i didn't let it get to me, i asked anyway. and i was a complete novice, not just to nissans, but engines in general.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Greg, I didn't mean to come off that way. I just said that because the SR20DEforum is a little more anal about people doing searches for things before they ask questions, in fact, newbies can't even post a new thread until their account has been open for several weeks. I just was trying to save you some ridicule. I also know you'll learn more accurate information quicker if you read everything you can at those websites I listed as well as doing searches at this forum as well as SR20DEforum for things you have questions about. I'm trying to help you help yourself the best I know how.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

its ok TOOL i understand i was just wondering why it was that way in here but its cool. No hard feelings towards you man 

anyways i have been reading and i am still undecided on which motor to get.

lata
Greg


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *wow, those VE motors sound perfect for the numbers i want to get. why havn't there been more talk about them over the DET? to me NAs get more respect, no extra steriod gadgets for me.
> 
> were can i find more information on the SR16VE and SR20VE?
> 
> ...



The best place I know of to find more information about the VE engines is www.sr20deforum.com. There is a seperate VE motor forum with several people doing buildups. 

If anyone else knows of any great sites... please post em.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

damen_78 said:


> *its ok TOOL i understand i was just wondering why it was that way in here but its cool. No hard feelings towards you man
> 
> anyways i have been reading and i am still undecided on which motor to get.
> 
> ...



Well maybe I can help... owning an Si myself. What do you like/dislike about the Si and why did you get rid of it? What type of driving experience are you looking for with your SR20 powered future?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Yosho said:


> *
> 
> 
> Well maybe I can help... owning an Si myself. What do you like/dislike about the Si and why did you get rid of it? What type of driving experience are you looking for with your SR20 powered future? *





Well i love the feeling and sound of VTech plus just the aftermarket for civics is just unreal but i hate the fact that everyone has a damn civic around here. plus it got too crazy owning one here in tucson. my civic was stolen about 7 months ago and was taken out to the desert and stripped i mean they took everything for my system to my engine they left it sitting on its rotors and my Apex-I N-1 exhaust. i was furious so the i took it to the dealer and got everything back to exactly the way it was new motor with all my little extras i had in it, new rims and new system oh and new gauge cluster and dash. then i had it back for 1 week and my rims were stolen again so i got new rims again and then sold the whole car. belive me i loved my civic and always will. never know i might get another 2000 si again sometime.

but i want my nissan to look nice sound nice and put out some hp and eat up the civics and neons out here at the track.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

well, if you liked the vtec, its quite obvious what you will need to do. get a ve series engine. its nissans version of vtec. read this: 
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18317

itll explain a whole lot about the ve motors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Believe it or not...they sell the SR20DET Engine here in Puerto Rico for $1800, and that is WITH the Tranny. Only thing is that it's RWD.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Is that a brand new engine for that much? When you say it's RWD do you mean it's the RWD SR20DET and tranny (like out of a 240), or is it the same SR20DET as the BB or Avenir with a tranny that's RWD? I guess if the tranny is RWD then that's the different SR20DET that won't fit in a FWD configuration. Can somone clarify?


----------

